
Texas Couple Exonerated 25 Years After Being Convicted - rrauenza
https://theintercept.com/2017/06/20/texas-couple-exonerated-25-years-after-being-convicted-of-lurid-crimes-that-never-happened/
======
wonderwonder
The number of people losing all or huge portions of their lives in prison is
terrifying. I don't claim to have the answer but there has to be a better way
to verify and validate crimes and perpetrators.

Another similar incident: [http://www.nbcnews.com/id/24083675/ns/us_news-
crime_and_cour...](http://www.nbcnews.com/id/24083675/ns/us_news-
crime_and_courts/t/killers--year-old-secret-may-set-inmate-free/#.WUqzyevyuUk)

------
kpil
There are so many similar stories, all the way back to the 15th century witch
hunts, so you'd expect that we've learned how to interview children now. But
no.

There is also a problem of under-reported sexual crimes against children,
since they do not simply dare to tell. But it's unlikely that it's a whole
village involved.

------
mullen
All that time in jailed based off the words of a child. Unbelievable.

